# Mercedes B-Class Electric Drive "Problem with Starting"



## Rajaa awdi (Mar 20, 2021)

I have the same problem in my b class 2015 
If you reach somepoint let me know please


----------



## Suzuki7100 (Jul 28, 2021)

Добрый день! Подскажите, вы решили проблему с запуском електрички от Мерседес Бенц? Заранее благодарен за ответ!


----------



## Stefans (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey,
I got the same problem after replacing the drive-unit. The car starts and "ready" appears, but no reaction when I putt it in "D" - and after few seconds a message come up in the display and U05959A is current in the diagnostic. Unfortunaly the actual values don`t tell anything about the reason for the shut-off.
Did you find out anything more?

(the problem with the old engine was that it was jumping like a kangaroo - when it worked)


----------



## Stefans (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey Nick,

did you change over the PTCU (N127 Mercedes) or PTCU-gateway (N93/8 Tesla)?
I changed the PTCU-gateway after replacing the engine - just in case there is a match between this both Teslaparts - but no luck so far :-(


----------



## krzyni21 (2 mo ago)

Hi. Dod you find a problem with this code ?


----------

